# Nutrition Facts Accuracy



## kiko (Feb 6, 2008)

How accurate are the nutrition facts on product labels?


----------



## the_leprechaun (Feb 6, 2008)

99%, its law to have accurate nutritional values listed on products! though things like trans fats etc, are only starting to be listed now too.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 6, 2008)

It's hard to say. There was an online report on protein bars a few years ago; basically said a few of the most popular brands did not meet label claims (in fact, they were far from it). I often wonder this myself: how often are these labels tested, and what is the penalty for inaccurate labels?


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think they are fairly close. My book on calorie count state almost the same numbers as the one on back of the foods.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Stick with the basics.  It's hard to lie about the calorie content of all natural foods


----------



## KentDog (Feb 6, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Stick with the basics.  It's hard to lie about the calorie content of all natural foods


Damn, a perfect post. Couldn't have said it better .


----------



## kiko (Feb 7, 2008)

But processed foods taste soooooo good! 

There's stuff like frozen chicken breasts (boneless, skinless, unseasoned) with variable amounts of fats and protein even though the serving size is the same.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 7, 2008)

My best guess is that they either add oils or use bad parts of the chicken for things like that.  You know, the parts with lots of chicken fat.


----------



## fufu (Feb 7, 2008)

kiko said:


> But processed foods taste soooooo good!
> 
> There's stuff like frozen chicken breasts (boneless, skinless, unseasoned) with variable amounts of fats and protein even though the serving size is the same.




That's true, but you definitely know when you bite into a piece of lean chicken compared to a fatty piece. It cooks differently as well.


----------



## Biggly (Feb 8, 2008)

If cooked by the rotating around the heat source method I happen to know they do indeed add a lot of fat inside, to stop it dying out. So no, not all _packaged_ chicken breasts are equal.

+1 for raw or unprocessed



B.


----------

